# Cat and my Guinea Pig



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Now don't get me wrong I have had cats in the past they ok but am a bit miffed with the big fat lardy bugger that lives up the road as this afternoon my missing guinea pig was being tossed in the air by the big fat nasty ****!

I would never harm anything but am thinking cats are the meanest things alive! My poor lady must had survived freedom of two weeks under my decking along with the resident rat that sits on it occasionally laughing at me in the morning.

Now Muriel was knocking on a bit she was 6 which is good age for a lady of the guinea pig variety. She slipped under her run and off she went unbeknown to us. She had lost a bit of weight lately and was possibly on her way out but two weeks I ask yeh TWO WEEKS out in the wilds of Leeds to be got by that thing.

Now we are over run with bluddy cats - our dogs like to chase em as dogs do and its a big game of catch the cat (no chance) but makes the dogs day to charge and then miss.

We had a constant stream of em black, white, ginger, pink, green and mixture even the minging old ming mong who must have rogered (sorry to anyone called Roger) every common all garden cat in the neighbourhood as they all had a look of him, through our garden. 

They usually walk through our garden have a quick crap, shovelling me garden round, prance around on the GP run and then stick two fingers up at the dogs in the conservatory who are by now having a frenzy of "go on lemme at em" kinda thing.

Sorry to have a rant but am a bit fed up and considering a rifle not only for the cats but also for the bluddy bus driver who stops at 11.43pm outside our bedroom window and insists on closing all windows on upper deck. Also for the chav tastic scum that stagger down our street at stupid o'clock from local pushing over all the wheelie bins that have now not been emptied for 5 weeks. Also the git who broke into one of our cars and didn't quite nick it but bashed the door in and took radio - hope they sleep at night.

So if anyone has a sniper rifle I'm ya woman!

Greenie :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww RIP Muriel. 

I feel your pain greeni, you need to move to nice quiet country, not on bus run, not over run with minging moggies, not near pub, with no wheelie bins or owt else.
Am thinking island in middle of nowhere..........................................


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank god for one moment thought you were going to say Scotland 8O 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Thank god for one moment thought you were going to say Scotland 8O
> 
> Greenie


Nah, we be choosy like.......................................titter!


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> our dogs like to chase em as dogs do and its a big game of catch the cat (no chance) but makes the dogs day to charge and then miss


Hmmmm my arm hurts throwing the damn ball for my Labrador around the fields this morning - I think I'll get her a cat to "go fetch"

(only joking folks!)


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Cucking Fats :twisted:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Y'need to get dogs with longer legs Greenie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Cats - put some lion poo - obtainable from your local friendly zoo (no kidding) in your garden borders - it works a treat. We get ours from the local safari park.

No cats in evidence for years now.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Greenie

I'll lend you Misty the Hairy Hound for a couple of weeks - there's no way she'd miss the cats! (which is why we muzzle her cos I love cats and we've got 2 lovely ones who stay near us but they leave our patch well alone - they know the score).

Sorry re your Guinea Pig, they're lovely things too - I had an abyssinian one that I called Abi and my sister had a rust coloured one she called Rusty. There was no shortage of imagination in our household you know.

Get a water gun and spray the devil cats if they're bothering you.

D


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well thanks for comforting words so so far dogs need to grow longer legs mmm have asked em to think about it.

Have got some pepper dust in situ and dogs are banned from side garden for winter anyway.

Don't get me wrong I love all animals and wouldn't want to harm any but when you see one being cruel to another I know its nature etc its just frustrating.

Apparently cucking fat walked past me yesterday but went a bit faster than he expected and looked back at me in disgust.

I tried the lion poo a few years ago but dogs ate it 8O 

Our ladies all have had old lady names (with apologies for any old ladies watching) we had Vera, Joyce, Joan, Sophie (dunno where that name came from) Muriel and Betty at one point and no lawn!

Am thinking need a new winter hobby am sitting in lounge on laptop too much - note to self must get out more.


Greenie 

PS sorry for the ramble! :lol:


----------

